# Looking or an Fullframe SLR - Your Experience needed



## daniela (May 14, 2014)

Hi!

As I want to start shooting landscape, I want to buy an FF SLR in the next days for our pre-summer holidays.

As there will be an rumored FF body this year, I do not want to an expersive one (5D Mark 3). I do prefer the 6D.

My questions are:
- Buy the 6D, or wait until the new appears (I know, Guys.... Then I do never buy a new body as there will always be an successor.... But will the new FF body around the corner?)?

- Which Third-party grip to buy? (NOT the original Canon, as it is to expernsive).

- Which card to store (Transcend R95 SDXC 64GB, UHS-I U3 (TS64GSDU3) good choice?) Will an UHS-I U3 work with the 6D?

And: How is it to work with the small AF-Area? The few AF points are quite grouped around the Center AF. 

Thanks for all of your replies
Dani


----------



## unfocused (May 14, 2014)

I can only respond intelligently (or at least semi-intelligently) to your first question: There will be no full frame camera released in the coming days in time for your pre-summer holidays.

Rumors of *any* full frame body this year are just that – rumors. 

Personally, I would be willing to bet that there will be no full frame body released this year.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 14, 2014)

What unfocused said.

Plus, while I have a gripped 5d3 and love the grip, why are you needing a grip? Or is it because you want the dual batteries so you don't have to change in the middle of a field somewhere?

As for the 6D, it's a great camera from everything I've heard. The center AF point is very good, although the rest are meh.

As for memory card, from what I recall, 6D supports up to UHS-1. So pick a card that has UHS-1 support, and then pick you're preferred brand & speed.

Last bit, landscapes. You can do them without a tripod, depending on your style, but if you are going to end up being rather serious about them you should definitely consider a good quality tripod, which will run you $500-600 and up. But, if you just sorta have an interest, leave that for another time. Also get a cable release and learn about mirror lockup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2014)

Just get the 6D now. 

For critical landscape work, the flex between body and grip can be an issue. That's true with Canon OEM grips, I can't imagine it's better with 3rd party offerings. I like using a grip (mine's built-in, now), but you might consider removing it for tripod use. 

For landscape use, the clustered AF points aren't an issue, just use live view. 

No idea on SD cards, sorry.


----------



## dgatwood (May 15, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> Last bit, landscapes. You can do them without a tripod, depending on your style, but if you are going to end up being rather serious about them you should definitely consider a good quality tripod, which will run you $500-600 and up. But, if you just sorta have an interest, leave that for another time. Also get a cable release and learn about mirror lockup.



I'm curious why folks spend that kind of money on a tripod for stills. That's almost as much as I paid for my video tripod with dual handles and a nice fluid head, all of which is massive overkill if you don't need smooth pans and tilts while the camera is live. I'm just curious, speaking as someone who has never shot stills with a tripod that costs more than about forty bucks.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just get the 6D now.
> 
> For critical landscape work, the flex between body and grip can be an issue. That's true with Canon OEM grips, I can't imagine it's better with 3rd party offerings. I like using a grip (mine's built-in, now), but you might consider removing it for tripod use.
> 
> ...



Sorry this is a bit off-topic, but doesn't having the L-plate under your palm bother you when using a grip (handholding in portrait mode, I mean)?

OP, I know that for 5DIII, the Kirk L bracket clamps both at the tripod plate and the left strap lug. 
If you have a grip, that would be at the grip and at the body, and I would say that makes it more stable.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 15, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Sorry this is a bit off-topic, but doesn't having the L-plate under your palm bother you when using a grip (handholding in portrait mode, I mean)?



Not me, I have RRS L-Plates and they have very smooth edges and don't add much volume to the set, but there is no difference between an L-Plate and a simple bottom plate when hand holding and shooting in portrait mode.


----------



## Sporgon (May 15, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Last bit, landscapes. You can do them without a tripod, depending on your style, but if you are going to end up being rather serious about them you should definitely consider a good quality tripod, which will run you $500-600 and up. But, if you just sorta have an interest, leave that for another time. Also get a cable release and learn about mirror lockup.
> ...



Weight and stability.


----------



## daniela (May 15, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> What unfocused said.
> 
> Plus, while I have a gripped 5d3 and love the grip, why are you needing a grip? Or is it because you want the dual batteries so you don't have to change in the middle of a field somewhere?
> 
> ...



Thanks... wil buy an UHS-I.
I own an Manfrotto 055XProb with an good 3 way head and an Sirui N-2204 carbon tripod. My 7D with my 100-400 oder 70-200 2.8 are very stable on thess tripods. I own an wireless shutter release too


----------



## daniela (May 15, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> What unfocused said.
> 
> Plus, while I have a gripped 5d3 and love the grip, why are you needing a grip? Or is it because you want the dual batteries so you don't have to change in the middle of a field somewhere?
> 
> ...




I was told to buy an grip, because the 6D´s GPS drains the batteries quite much. Better take an exchance battery in my backpack without an grip?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2014)

daniela said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > What unfocused said.
> ...



this is what I would do
but I hate grips and the extra bulk

I use sandisk 45mb/s SD cards in my 5Dmk3 they are cheap and quite fast, I havent bothered buying more expensive SD cards since the 5Dmk3 SD slot is crippled but for the 6D i'd probably have a good look at the 90mb/s cards


----------



## Khalai (May 15, 2014)

6D is a terrific landscape/travel camera. Lightweight, gps, small but with excellent IQ. AF should not be decisive for landscape work, so no need for 61 points all over VF.

Watch out for GPS tho, even with camera switched off, GPS will still drain power like mad. Either turn it on when needed only or pack a small fusion reactor in your backpack


----------



## lonelywhitelights (May 15, 2014)

the 6D is fantastic, just buy it right now. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the GPS depleting batteries, I've used my 6D with one battery on a 12 hour shoot with the GPS turned on accidentally and never needed to change the battery.

I use class 10 UHS-1 Transcend Ultimate cards and they're great, super affordable.

Do you really need AF for landscape? surely live-view and MF is much better?


----------



## jdramirez (May 15, 2014)

Get the 6d and a solid tripod. I'd personally go with a SanDisk card which are seemingly more reliable, and I wouldn't get a third party grip. Just get an oem battery.

If you are doing mostly landscape, manually focus on a tripod using live view and probably smaller apertures...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 15, 2014)

daniela said:


> I was told to buy an grip, because the 6D´s GPS drains the batteries quite much. Better take an exchance battery in my backpack without an grip?



I would think it would be far easier to take one or two spare charged batteries with you than getting a grip. You should get a grip because you want a grip, not for just the extra battery. How long does it take to change a battery on a 6D? Compare that with the full time bulk and weight of a grip.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 15, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> ...I'm just curious, speaking as someone who has never shot stills with a tripod that costs more than about forty bucks.



You should buy a tripod that is good enough for your syle of photograpy. If a $40 tripod does the job for you, that's the right tripod for your type of photography. There is no best tripod, each has advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## PhotographerJim (May 15, 2014)

I have a 6D with the Canon grip, it doesn't add that much weight or bulk. The 6D makes a brilliant landscape camera, as long as there is decent glass in front of it. The GPS does use power, but not as drastically as some say. No issues shooting all day (even shooting video) with my gripped 6D with GPS on full time. Just don't leave it on overnight or you could loose 5-10% charge.


----------



## bmwzimmer (May 15, 2014)

6D with an extra battery or two is much lighter and compact than the extra grip. If it's a 3rd party grip, you lose the mild weather seal. The GPS battery drain depends on how easy or difficult it is for the camera to acquire signal. When camera is off but gps left on, it will "periodically" try to acquire signal and if you are outdoors, it will acquire quickly and will not affect battery too much through the day but if you're in the house or hotel, it takes much longer to acquire (or not acquire) it during the periodic checks and it will drain the battery more. 
Just put the gps function on the quick menu or program it in for a custom function and remember to turn it off or switch back to another shooting function.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 15, 2014)

Let me add my 2 cents... I've been using my 6D for quite a while now. Pair it with a 17-40L or a 24-105L as cheap combos and you'll never regret it. It's one hell of a tool for landscape even in low-light. It's dynamic range is amazing. You'll have to use it to appreciate it better.


----------



## mrzero (May 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > I was told to buy an grip, because the 6D´s GPS drains the batteries quite much. Better take an exchance battery in my backpack without an grip?
> ...



More to the point, the grip doesn't offer any added power, other than keeping two charged batteries in there at the same time. So just spend your money on extra batteries, keep them charged, and swap out as needed. And deactivate the GPS when you aren't shooting. I've never even turned mine on, although I would for some nice landscapes or travel photography.


----------



## jdramirez (May 15, 2014)

mrzero said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > daniela said:
> ...



3rd party grips do allow you to use double a batteries in a pinch and that is a nice option.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> 3rd party grips do allow you to use double a batteries in a pinch and that is a nice option.



The Canon OEM grip also comes with a AA tray.


----------



## TheAshleyJones (May 15, 2014)

The 6D is certainly very nice, my only disappointment is the ugly moiré in video. I also haven't noticed the supposedly improved -3eV focusing compared to the 5D3's -2eV - it seems to handle almost identically in very low light.

I would question using a 64G card for stills. That's a LOT of eggs in one basket.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (May 15, 2014)

I have a 6D. It is perfect for landscapes. Great sensor, ergonomics, image quality. The centre sensor is all I need, and it's bang on night and day. (I've used Sony apsc/full-frame, and Pentax apsc in past.) All the benefits of the 5D are lost in landscape shooting (and a whole lot of other shooting too, except action shooting).

I prefer the 6D because it's the lightest full-frame DSLR going - easy to use, easy to carry. Perfect grip. I have one extra battery - if you merely want the grip for the batteries and not for vertical hand-held shooting, why a grip for a tripod? Bulk. You should still be able to change batteries even with most tripod plates on the bottom.

I have a Velbon Ultra Lux iL tripod. It fits in a small case and is light. 100 bucks used. I can take 1-minute night shots with no shake with the 6D (70-200/f4 is my biggest lens). But if you want a big heavy tripod to carry around, go for it. Though, if you have a Sigma 50-500 or something, then you'll want to get a sturdy enough tripod that works with that.

I've had Lexar, Transcend and Sandisk cards. All of them could fail. All of them are reliable though with good warranties. Flip a coin and buy the fastest, largest, cheapest one that's on sale (and get more than one - safer with two 32s than one 64). If forced to decide, I'd probably choose Sandisk. Sometimes have had formatting hiccups with Transcend.


----------



## daniela (May 15, 2014)

Much thanks for all postings!
I own following lenses for landscapes: 12-24 4 Tokina, Canon 28-70 2.8L, 50mm 1.8 (the others are >70mm)
I am looking to get an 24mm 2.8, or are there other lenses that i should buy? (I do not have the money to get an Zeiss or another extraordinary expensive lenses.)

G
Dani


----------



## ecka (May 15, 2014)

TheAshleyJones said:


> I would question using a 64G card for stills. That's a LOT of eggs in one basket.



There is no rule that each and every card must fail some day in their lifetime. Therefore having many "baskets" only increases the chance of failure. Switching cards adds even more risk to the mix. You can get your images corrupted by accidentally touching the SD card contacts, or dropping it in unfortunately nasty places .
For more safety 6D offers a WiFi data transfer connection, so you can "seal" the card door and never use it again, if you like .


----------



## daemorhedron (May 15, 2014)

Indeed there will always be something new 'just around the corner', but in this case I don't think you'll hear the announcement for several months yet (the big shows for photography/electronics are usually between now and october) and hopefully a realistic availability date of Christmas.

Will be a six month ride, but I personally would say hold off. I think it will be worth the wait. If you have nothing right now, get an EOS M.


----------



## ecka (May 15, 2014)

daniela said:


> Much thanks for all postings!
> I own following lenses for landscapes: 12-24 4 Tokina, Canon 28-70 2.8L, 50mm 1.8 (the others are >70mm)
> I am looking to get an 24mm 2.8, or are there other lenses that i should buy? (I do not have the money to get an Zeiss or another extraordinary expensive lenses.)
> 
> ...



My only must-have landscaping lens suggestion would be the Samyang 14/2.8 UMC. Because it is a killer lens for the price and you don't really need AF for 14mm. Other than that, any sharp lens should do.


----------



## e17paul (May 15, 2014)

daniela said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > What unfocused said.
> ...



+1 to Drizzt321. Also, I have used UHS-1 of various speeds, the UHS-1 standard simply specifies a minimum standard. There is a noticable speed difference even just saving/viewing stills with a faster card. Cost does of course increase with the faster speed, so it depends upon need and budget.

I'm happy with my 6D for landscape and sometimes dark interiors.


----------



## e17paul (May 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > I was told to buy an grip, because the 6D´s GPS drains the batteries quite much. Better take an exchance battery in my backpack without an grip?
> ...



+1

I always carry a spare. I keep GPS on, Wifi off and mainly use the optical VF - and the battery seems to drop fast. Using Live view will suck power too, I keep it to a minimum.

Good advice on the OEM battery, the 6D is unhappy with third party batteries. I have one which the camera now refuses to recognise, so replaced it with OEM at higher price.


----------



## Khalai (May 15, 2014)

ecka said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > Much thanks for all postings!
> ...



He can sell that Tokina crop-only lens to fund some other. If 14mm is too wide, I'd suggest 24/2.8 IS USM as a hidden gem. Combined with 6D, it's almost "pocketable"  From 5.6+ it's very sharp even to corners. Or wait till summer for the 16-35/4L IS USM, which seems so far as a perfect Canon landscape zoom lens.


----------



## BLFPhoto (May 15, 2014)

6D. No Grip. Carry extra battery. The one battery should get you an entire day's worth of landscape shooting, though. 

My lightweight running kit is a 6D, 40mm f/2.8, 17-40L, 135L and a Joby flexible tripod, with a couple of cards, a brush, and lens cloths all in a Lowepro Flipside 10L. I can run all day with that (not kidding...have run 6 and 7 hour runs with it!) and have all that I need in remote places to take great landscapes and running action shots. I use the 6D over the 5D Mk III due to the built in GPS and wi-fi. Anyone who tells you you can't shoot action with a 6D is wrong. Yes, there are limitations that only my 1D Mk IV with a 300mm f/2.8 will answer. But this isn't about limitations...this is about freedom of movement and total capability. If I really want some serious landscape shooting, I'll toss in my grad ND filter kit. Sometimes I'll toss in a 580EX II with a pocket wizard flex system when I'm shooting runners on trails, but that gets a bit tight and heavy in that pack. 

The 6D is a fantastic camera in a landscape and mild lifestyle shooting role. The AF module may give up a lot next to the 1D or 5D Mk III, but I've found it more than adequate in sports tracking situations, though usually using just the center point. For landscape, this will not be a limitation. If your composition has a main focal point outside the focus points, just use live view as someone noted. This is probably the preferred way to shoot a considered image like a landscape these days, in my view. I use the viewfinder when I have people in the shot. Otherwise I'm tethered or using the live view LCD.

Grab a couple of fast 32Gb or a 64GB card and call it a day. My 64GB card gives more than 1999 RAW photos on my 6D. Heck, I'd probably have a hard time filling up the 32GB backup card on a day on the trails. I just don't run through cards like I do when I'm shooting high speed bursts on the 1D or 7D. 

My recommendation is to forego the grip unless you're doing a lot of people shooting. As someone noted, it makes the camera less stable on a tripod. And the alternate hand position just isn't necessary in landscape shooting. It's one of the last things I'd think about given your shooting parameters.

And don't underestimate the little 40mm pancake as a single super-lightweight package on the 6D. Sometimes I will go out with that and nothing else. It's pretty fantastic for landscape and street shooting, working within the limitations of the single focal length.


----------



## steliosk (May 16, 2014)

Hi Danela,
I personally own a 5D3, but i use it for people mostly because it has an excellent AF system.

For landscapes i use an 600D with an ef-s 10-22 and 24-105 which are more than i need. (Live view focus. f/10 f/8, and everything is sharp from corner to corner, and iso locked to 100 (which is preferred also in FF for landscape photography))

If i hadn't a camera, i'd get the 6D without doubt.
- great sensor
- lightweight

and the new 16-35 f/4 IS will make an awesome combo.

Oh.. almost forgot: 
i read above about the GPS problems on draining the battery.
There is an "add-on" named tragic latern (similar to magic latern) which makes the GPS sleep, when switching the camera off.

Here is more to it

https://bitbucket.org/OtherOnePercent/tragic-lantern-6d/issue/29/gps-auto-off-while-camera-sleeps-or-turned


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 16, 2014)

I have the 6D and like it for landscape. Word of caution: if you decide to go with a grip and want to use an L bracket with it (very handy for landscape), just buy the Canon grip. I made the mistake of buying a third party grip (Vello, I think). Worked fine, but was NOT the exact same dimensions, so would not fit into the Really Right Stuff L bracket for 6D with grip. Sold the Vello, bought the Canon and now all is good. 

I leave the GPS on all day when I am out and have never run out of battery (with two in the grip). But I agree with others here: you don't need the grip for landscape, just get the L bracket (in this case, the one for use without a grip) and an extra battery and you will be good to go.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> Much thanks for all postings!
> I own following lenses for landscapes: 12-24 4 Tokina, Canon 28-70 2.8L, 50mm 1.8 (the others are >70mm)
> I am looking to get an 24mm 2.8, or are there other lenses that i should buy? (I do not have the money to get an Zeiss or another extraordinary expensive lenses.)
> 
> ...



If you want affordable yet versatile (AF, filter), just go for a 17-40L. For landscape, I think an aperture of F2.8 is an overkill. F4 and above is already good unless you are planning to shoot night sky. For that, the cheapest yet excellent option will be the Samyang 14mm F2.8. I'm currently using a 28mm F1.8 but might go for a Samyang soon.


----------



## symmar22 (May 16, 2014)

- As most people said, it's unlikely Canon will release any full frame soon, though there is a serious need for a higher MP /DR camera (for this reason, my next camera will likely be a Sony A7R with adapter for EF lenses). On the other hand, the 16-35mm f4 IS lens was leaked only a few days before its announcement, seems Canon is good at keeping secrets.....

- IMO, no grip is needed for landscape work (you prefer to keep the camera lower on the tripod to limit vibrations), but if you really want one, I'd go for the Canon one, since you'll have a better integration with the camera, plus the 3rd party grip will have zero value in case you want to sell the camera. If you don't have one yet, you should rather invest in a good tripod (cheap ones are just waste of money, an embarrassment and absolutely useless).

- For the SD card, you should consider takind 2x32GB or 4x16GB instead of one 64GB, it's about safety : cards die, and you don't want to lose a fully loaded 64GB card with thousands of pictures on it. With landscape work, you should have time to change your card from time to times.

- Cannot comment about the AF of the 6D, but word is the central AF sensor is excellent. However, it's a non issue for landscape work, as you will more likely use the live view. I work with TS-E lenses who don't even have AF on a 5D2 that has a really crappy AF, and I never considered I needed better AF for my type of work.



dgatwood said:


> I'm curious why folks spend that kind of money on a tripod for stills. That's almost as much as I paid for my video tripod with dual handles and a nice fluid head, all of which is massive overkill if you don't need smooth pans and tilts while the camera is live. I'm just curious, speaking as someone who has never shot stills with a tripod that costs more than about forty bucks.



Well I guess it all depends how serious you are about your photography, but as an architecture, interiors and landscape photographer, my most important tools are my tripods, and their heads. I could easily do with fewer lenses, but I could simply not work without a good tripod. Here is a few reasons :

- No limitation in speed or F-stop, you can use 100 ISO and pose for 1 minute @ f22 if needed.
- The camera is always perfectly leveled so you do not have to waste half the image with adjusting the horizon later.
- With a cable release and mirror lock-up you can achieve excellent sharpness (no camera shake and carefully adjusted focus).
- Probably the most important, you can achieve perfect framing, since the camera is steady, you can concentrate on what you see, focus where you want, try different exposures, and repeat the process. Take time to check details in the corners, make sure no unwanted item is in you picture and wait for the right moment to press the shutter while keeping a perfectly set frame, composition and light setting.


----------



## daniela (May 16, 2014)

Thank, thanks, thanks!!!

I bought it today. No grip. 2x32GB Extreme pro

Just one question: Which flash? I own the 550EX. The shop assistens told me to buy an 430 or 580. Are they so much better?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> Hi!
> 
> As I want to start shooting landscape, I want to buy an FF SLR in the next days for our pre-summer holidays.
> 
> ...


Stay with the 6d and enjoy. Use Sandisk or transcend cards and my best 3rd party grip are from vello.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> Just one question: Which flash? I own the 550EX. The shop assistens told me to buy an 430 or 580. Are they so much better?



Like all photography equipment questions, it depends. It depends on what you use your flash for, how much money you want to spend and whether you, personally, will garner enough benefit to justify the costs. Since you already have the 550, the cost of staying with it is zero. Therefore you will have to justify 100% of the cost of a new flash in terms of value to you. 

I would compare all the features of the 550, 430, 580, and some other flash units. Identify those features that are truly important to you and see if buying another flash unit is worth it. Flashes are not cheap so don't buy one just because there is a newer one on the market. If the 550 does what you need, stay with it. 

Good luck with this.


----------



## daniela (May 16, 2014)

Are the new generation of flashes much better? What I would be interested, is the wireless function to get the flash off the camera.
I own an cable for that, but this does not work sufficient. (Or: The more true answer ist, that I am not trained enough to use it correctly)

What I will look for in some time, is an ring-flash with a lot of heads, like nikon has.


G
Daniela


----------



## Sporgon (May 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> Just one question: Which flash? I own the 550EX. The shop assistens told me to buy an 430 or 580. Are they so much better?



No. As far as exposure control is concerned it's up with the latest ones. It also does optical trigger master/slave etc. 

No way would I change a 550EX for a 430EX, and I have both.


----------



## jdramirez (May 16, 2014)

Sometimes people just try to get you to buy stuff. Caveat emptor.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (May 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> Are the new generation of flashes much better? What I would be interested, is the wireless function to get the flash off the camera.
> I own an cable for that, but this does not work sufficient. (Or: The more true answer ist, that I am not trained enough to use it correctly)
> 
> What I will look for in some time, is an ring-flash with a lot of heads, like nikon has.
> ...



I own a set of Canon 600RTs with the transmitter. Prior to this, I owned a set of Canon 580 EX IIs and a 430 EX II.

If you're looking to do more off camera flash then the 600RTs with the transmitter are an expensive, but reliable option for mobile, light weight, on-location flash photography. If you're looking to do more studio work then a nice pair of monolights would be better as they'd offer more power for around the same price as a pair of 600RTs.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2014)

Your tripod is more than adequate for now, even with some fairly long lenses, which of course is not usual for landscapes.

sek



daniela said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > What unfocused said.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2014)

For the price bring a couple of batteries. I also use SanDisk cards as a personal preferance.



daniela said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > What unfocused said.
> ...


----------



## tolusina (May 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> ......What I will look for in some time, is an ring-flash with a lot of heads, like nikon has......


Ring lighting once sounded very attractive to me too. I saw a few examples of LED ring lights, have built two of my own so far, used them for very boring technical photos.

What you get with ring lighting is no shadows, photos with a fairly flat appearance. Of course there are shadows, the camera can't see them though, it's like the lens is looking through the middle of a flashlight beam.
Shadows are what give photos depth, drama and texture. Shadows are good. Except when they mask areas of interest of course.
Ring lighting for portraits also creates tell tale circular catch lighting in the subject's eyes.

What I get with ring lighting are flat and boring but informative photos that really only have interest to those within a very narrow area of a specialization.
I never shot anything with ring lighting that I would consider artistic or creative at all. nothing that might grab any random stranger's attention and admiration.

All that said, there are photographers that have settled on ring lighting for at least part of their personal style.





.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2014)

if you want a ringflash and dont want a dedicated expensive elinchrom option or profoto but something light and flexable
forget all other modifiers and just get a powerfull speedlight and a roundflash
http://roundflash.com/
I've actually got a godox wistro 360 now and it works with this and provides tons of light is super portable too


----------



## Menace (May 17, 2014)

daniela said:


> Thank, thanks, thanks!!!
> 
> I bought it today. No grip. 2x32GB Extreme pro



Well done - enjoy


----------



## daniela (May 22, 2014)

I am happy with my 6D! Thanks for all repies!

the only negative thing is that the battery is quite old (2010) and runs out of energy after 100 shots. and the Canon support says: impossible. no older battery then 2013... but mie is 2010.... :-(


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2014)

daniela said:


> I am happy with my 6D!



And that's all that really matters. 8)



> the only negative thing is that the battery is quite old (2010) and runs out of energy after 100 shots. and the Canon support says: impossible. no older battery then 2013... but mie is 2010.... :-(



How do you know the battery is 2010? I never checked mine nor do I know how to.


----------



## daniela (May 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy with my 6D!
> ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, I never noticed the year markings. I will have to check mine.

What did Canon say when you told them your battery was 2010 after they claimed it was 2013?


----------

